# Suche Tutorials zu Illustrator



## Cyrus (20. Januar 2003)

*Noob sucht Info´s*

Hi Ihr´s !

Ich bin absoluter Anfänger und suche ein Tut für Illustrator wo nicht irgendein bestimmtes Thema beschrieben wird, sondern wo alles von Anfang an drin steht. Ich hab von nix ne Ahnung müsst Ihr wissen, aber ich möchte mir eben ein bißchen selbst was beibringen.

Wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Achso, gehört hier zwar nicht genau hin, ich weiß, aber ich suche auch noch ein Tut was das Thema allgemein beschreibt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas.

Viele Grüße, Cyrus !


----------



## Kaprolactam (20. Januar 2003)

Da gibt es so Dinger. Rechteckig, meistens bunt, bestehen aus plattgeklopften, gebleichten Bäumen, und da sind ne Meeeenge Buchstaben drin. Sowas war auch in dem Pappkarton wo deine Illustrator-CDs drin lagen. Sollten die Handbücher (so nennt man die Teile) von Hund/Katze/Bruder/Müllschlucker 'versehentlich' aufgegessen worden sein, so gibt es immernoch die Online-Hilfe, die du durch drücken der Zaubertaste [F1] öffnen kannst. Probier's mal damit, grundlegender geht nämlich nicht.


----------



## ellion (4. Februar 2003)

nimm lieber den cool-render-button. Gibts in jedem guten Proggi


----------



## suid (21. Februar 2003)

mein gott, er fragt höflich nach einer einstiegshilfe und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun als ihn dumm anzulabern.

sehr geil ... das wird das board hier weit bringen

schonmal daran gedacht das er vielleicht eine trialversion von adobe.de runtergeladen hat ? oder er hat eine ältere version aus iergendeiner heft cd ?

und das die F1 funktion nicht wirklich beim einstieg hilft ?

... naja

@Cyrus,

schau mal in deine stadtbibliothek um die ecke, sollte sie nicht allzu klein sein, dann müsste es dort einige einstiegsbücher zu illustrator geben, oder kauf dir einfach eins, kostet nicht die welt und man hat immer was zu "nachschlagen" da. 

iergendwelche onlinequellen habe ich jetzt nicht zur hand, aber ich schau mal. 

.suid


----------



## swampdragon (22. Februar 2003)

*Tips und Tricks*

Schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.adobe.de/products/tips/illustrator.html

Wenn man die einzelnen Tips durchgeht, lernt man schon einiges.

Und sonst ruhig mal spezifische tutorials durcharbeiten , da man dort zumeist auch grundlegende Techniken lernt.

Als Ergänzung würde ich mir aber auf jeden Fall ein Buch mit Workshops kaufen, zum nachschlagen wenn Du mal nicht weiter kommst.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (8. Mai 2003)

In unserer Stadtbibliothek haben sie jetzt bei den Computerbüchern zum Beispiel ordentlich aufgerüstet, aber oft sind die Bücher leider schlecht. DataBecker finde ich ganz gut, schön viele Bildchen


----------

